# How do you clean the glass on the outside of your tank?



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

I used windex for a while but read that if even a small amount enters the tank it could be bad for the fish and that I should use a mixture of water and white vinegar instead.

However, water and vinegar does not clean the glass very well and with a 4 yr old boy always putting his dirty fingers on the glass it's hard to clean. 

So I am curious to know what others use to clean the outside glass on their fish tanks?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i spray the windex on a papertowel and use that to wipe down the outside of the tank glass. im right there with you on the 4 year old finger prints, they tend to obstruct the nice view.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I had very bad experience with Windex, my boyfriend, my tank so will never use it near my tanks again.

I find white vinegar to work perfectly. I just use it on a damp (almost dry) paper towel and then wipe it dry with another paper towel.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I always use windew with a towel. always always always. As long as you squirt it on the towel somewhere far away from the tank you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> I always use windew with a towel. always always always. As long as you squirt it on the towel somewhere far away from the tank you shouldn't have any problems.


Apparently, you have not met my boyfriend. :-D


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

x2 w/ Kelly528.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

i use windex!!!!! just spray it on the towel and then wipe down the tank.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

i'd just take a soft cloth towel and take some of the water that comes from the faucet and just wipe it down that way, no streaks and I use very minimal water so it leaves no streaks.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Romad said:


> Apparently, you have not met my boyfriend. :-D


A microfiber cloth wetted with plain old warm water and rung well will also work. 

Unfortunately my mom is very posessive of hers... they work better than windex!


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Huh! Whaddaya know! I had been using Windex sprayed on a paper towel away from the tank and found that it worked nice but read bad stuff about using it at all. Guess you shouldn't believe what you read on the internet eh? :-D

Thanks all!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

take windex sprasy it on the outside glass then use newspaper and there ya go.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Newspaper? Did you say newspaper? Was that a typo? *NEWSPAPER*? Won't that make the glass dirtier than from my son's dirty fingers?

(Sorry... this is the first I hear of this...newspaper... clearly!)


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

what I used to use on front glass in my fish room were designated windshield SQUEEZEE in bucket with some hot water. It was in my fish room so few drops of water wasnt an issue.

As far as fumes, I do see a point since so many chemicals are added to these household cleaning products.

Believe it or not, one of colleague who rolled painted the different room with latex paint which may have contributed total wipe out of s/w tank in separate room but w/in same house.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Windex here

newspaper is suppose to be good for cleaning glass. I've never tried it though.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> Windex here
> 
> newspaper is suppose to be good for cleaning glass. I've never tried it though.


and that's why bums use it!!! I can vouch for that -- so many bums wiping windows for dollars!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

CamryDS said:


> and that's why bums use it!!! I can vouch for that -- so many bums wiping windows for dollars!


Hey, I use newspaper on my windows and mirrors and I'm not a bum! :lol:
As far as my tank, I do as CamryDS does "a soft cloth towel and take some of the water that comes from the faucet and just wipe it down that way, no streaks and I use very minimal water so it leaves no streaks".


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I use Windex sprayed on a paper towel away from the tank. I don't use Windex on the glass top though, just water.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

hawkian said:


> Huh! Whaddaya know! I had been using Windex sprayed on a paper towel away from the tank and found that it worked nice but read bad stuff about using it at all. Guess you shouldn't believe what you read on the internet eh? :-D
> 
> Thanks all!


I think the common thread here is that it's fine as long as you're cautious about it. My bf used windex on the outside *and inside* of my tank and it took me forever to get rid of the ammonia. \\


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I like the Windex formula that contains vinegar for cleaning outside glass on my tanks. For cleaning the glass tops on the aquarium (away from the tank) and my truck windows, I mix a solution of alcohol,ammonia,and water and use Newspaper. Have done so since High School, when we walked nearly three miles to and from school each day, played with B-B guns,drank from garden hoses,and spent all our free time outdoors.
Sorry bout that, was having a nostalgic moment.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

this is good to know i have just been using water on a soft towel for mine... i will try the windex ... i just get nervous......


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

actually i get a commercial grade window buffer and some glass polishing mixture that i mix up in my lab and then spend about a hour getting the glass crystal clear....

and i can assure you im not a bum or poor or anything close to it for that matter, i reccomend you try it as it leaves NO streaks and you dont have to waste money on paper towels that streak and can leave little fuzzies on it.

jk about the buffing part..... just sounded appropriate


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

we know your not a bum, Money!!!!!!!!!


----------

